
Rocket – Compile with Stable Rust (2016) - giancarlostoro
https://github.com/SergioBenitez/Rocket/issues/19
======
giancarlostoro
I could be wrong but it looks like it's down to 1 missing feature from Rust
and it should be able to compile with stable Rust.

